# Looking for somebody to re-wire my guitar



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am in the Kingston area, wondering if there are any forum members near me that could rewire my guitar...its been apart for 3 weeks and after spending many hours, and starting over several times, i have failed...i thought it would be easy just to copy the wiring that i took out, but it does not seem so...
if you did this before and interested, pm me...willing to pay, so sick of even looking at it...i will never do this again..i think i lost about 5 yrs off my life span......let me know....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What is the make and model of the guitar? 
Are you trying to do any complicated wiring involving switches, push/pull pots, etc? (e.g., coil splitting, in/out of phase)

It doesn't look like this?..or does it?








Just trying to make you laugh to get back some of the 5 lost years

If it is a Strat style guitar, you could send the pickguard out and only have to solder in the output jack when you get it back. I'd try that type of thing for you. Unfortunately it would involve shipping costs. 

Hopefully someone in the Kingston area will be able to help.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

What the he'll is that? ^^^^


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> What the he'll is that? ^^^^


You want one now, don't you


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm assuming you are in Kingston, ON and not Kingston, NS or Kingston, NB?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am in Kingston Ontario... the guitar is a EPI Nighthawk... HSH 1 vol 1 tone/push pull with a 5 way select switch....i might be able to ship it, if i cannot get somebody local...thanks


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> What the he'll is that? ^^^^


Guitorgan.

There should be people in KT that can help with the rewire. Otherwise I'm on TO and can assist; but that isn't very easy /close.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Not really sure how many members are in the area that has did this,after 3 weeks and a lot of start all over I am done. 
I sent a message to SD support telling them I need a wiring diagram for a HSH 1 vol 1 tone with push pull and 5 way select, and they send me a link for SSS
1SCH_1S_1SCH_5W_1VppSPL_1T.pdf


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

Found a wiring diagram that might help.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a few wiring diagrams and they are all a bit different... i guess not being able to find anybody local , i will eventually put it back to the way it was..and hope it still works....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It will cost you more to ship it than to get someone to repair it. Contact one of the local guitar stores for a reference. I bought a PRS acoustic from a small store downtown a couple of years ago, seemed like a really good guy. @StevieMac would likely also know someone.

Here's a link to the store

coolguitars.ca - Kingston Guitar Shop Store Info.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

PM me. I know a guy in town who does wiring on the cheap....


----------

